

Anyone else see Google Apps/Gmail autocomplete contacts reordered? - cornellwright

Several people at my office have noticed this: It seems like today GMail has reordered the contacts for email address autocomplete. Several of us (even outside our company) have ended up accidentally emailing people&#x27;s personal email accounts instead of work emails. This seems fairly serious to me if this is happening to more people. I&#x27;ve gotten about a dozen emails today sent to the wrong address which makes me think other emails may be going to completely different people.
======
radstu
Yeah, same here. Typing in "jeff" it's pulling up every random jeff from my
history instead of the one jeff I email practically every day. He's shunted
down to below all the others in an 'apps' area at the bottom of the
suggestions. wierd.

------
terravion
Yes, I saw it today too in all my autocompletes on my work e-mail. Wonder
what's happening? Our bookkeeper sent stuff to a personal account today too.

------
_fabiano
We are having the exact same problem! Gapps domain

